# I need a switch....



## maverick06 (Jul 18, 2011)

Hi all, 

I have a whole house fan and need to replace the switch for it. I cant seem to find it and the brains at home depot and lowes cant find it either. So I wanted to ask here. 

Its pretty basic, I just want a 3 position switch (not a dimmer) for off/low/high

Hot comes in and either goes to the "high" line or the "low" line that goes to the motor. The junction box I have is pretty shallow, I could probably replace it, but would prefer not to. The one that came with the fan was bigger than the junction box could easily handle, I forced it in, and after a month it cracked and stopped working. I replaced it with a regular switch, but now the fan only works at "high", but sometimes I dont want it on full power. Home depot and lowes only sell regular switches, or 3 way or 4 way (not what I need) or they sell their fancy digital stuff, which doesnt meet the need either. 

Any suggestions? I tried searching ebay and amazon for 3 position ac switch and nothing turned up, so I am sure that I just have the wrong terminology. Can you guys help me out?

Thanks!
Rick


----------



## BrotherBart (Jul 18, 2011)

How about this.

http://tinyurl.com/3bzea6b


----------



## begreen (Jul 18, 2011)

What amperage is being switched? Is this a 110v circuit?

Here are a couple switches that might work if the load is not too high.

15 amp - http://www.grainger.com/Grainger/DAYTON-Switch-1DGZ9?Pid=search
10 amp - http://www.grainger.com/Grainger/AIR-VENT-Two-Speed-Rocker-Switch-4CH67?Pid=search


----------



## fbelec (Jul 18, 2011)

if this helps, whole house fans are usually 5 to 8 amps


----------



## JustWood (Jul 18, 2011)

http://cgi.ebay.com/NEW-surplus-Sol...689?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item35aef16a69


----------



## maverick06 (Jul 18, 2011)

Yep, the 10 amp one is the exact same one I had before. 

Surprising that they are so much money. Oh well. 

I will probably just order that again, and then replace the junction box so that I can get it in there. 

I appreciate it guys!


----------



## Don2222 (Jul 19, 2011)

Hello

Ace Hardware has a rotary switch that is similar to the old one. My old one still works. 

http://www.acehardwareoutlet.com/ProductDetails.aspx?SKU=5268966


----------

